# Suche flache Tastatur wie beim Laptop



## El-Pucki (26. April 2014)

Moin Leute, ich suche eine Tastatur die genauso flache Tasten hat wie beim Laptop. Ich habe mich durch meinen Laptop dran gewöhnt und finde es einfach total super mitso flachen tasten. 
Ob da nun ein anderer Druck benötigt wird oder nicht ist mir total egal, ich kann super damit zocken 
Habt ihr Empfehlungen?
Sollte bis 50,-€ kosten
Vielen Dank


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. April 2014)

Spontan das gefunden, die anderen beiden suche ich noch (War eine von Gigabyte): Erstmal:
Cherry MX Board 3.0 im Test: Mechanisch und flach = perfekt spieletauglich?

Das ist die von GB, die 3. finde ich gerade nicht.
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-force-k7-stealth-gaming-keyboard-a1005070.html


----------



## Johnny_Burke (26. April 2014)

Muss wohl, hm?

Apple Keyboard


----------



## El-Pucki (26. April 2014)

Ja an das Appleteil hatte ich auch erst gedacht aber die ist mir doch etwas zu kleine


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2014)

Ich fand die hier nicht schlecht Klick
Schön flach und sehr leise, allerdings kein NKRO.


----------



## El-Pucki (26. April 2014)

NKRO?


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Cherry-JK-0100...id=1398529685&sr=8-5&keywords=tastatur+cherry


----------



## El-Pucki (26. April 2014)

Hmm die sieht gut aus ^^


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2014)

Ist sie auch, hab ich selber.


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2014)

DennisHH schrieb:


> NKRO?


 
N=Anzahl der Tasten
KRO= Key Roll Over
Heist Tasten die du gleichzeitig drücken, bis eine Taste nicht mehr erkannt wird.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ist sie auch, hab ich selber.


 
Tut mir leid, aber ich kann diesen Spruch nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## El-Pucki (26. April 2014)

Was ist so schlimm daran?


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich kann diesen Spruch nicht mehr lesen.


 
Wo ist das Problem?
Die Tastatur kostet 23€ und ist von der Tastenqualität tadellos.
Das sie nicht mit hochpreisigen Exemplaren konkurieren kann sollte klar sein.
Shooter und Office hat sie bei mir jahrelang überlebt und hat nie zicken gemacht.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2014)

Ist nicht persönlich, aber hier hauptsächlich wird nur noch das empfohlen was man selber hat und keine Alternativen aufgezeigt.


----------



## Hatuja (27. April 2014)

Ggf. eine Logotech K750? Logitech K750 Wireless Solar Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002916)


----------



## El-Pucki (2. Mai 2014)

Ich war vorhin bei Conrad und hab mir die hier mitgenommen Cherry G85-23100DE-2 eVolution Stream XT Corded MultiMedia Keyboard, PS/2 & USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bisher nicht verkehrt das Teil


----------

